# Plant ID bacopa not sure what kind?



## Lusher (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi, Please help Id bacopa or not?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Bacopa madagascariensis_!


----------



## Lusher (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks again!


----------

